# Jungle tank



## johnnypy (18 Oct 2008)

I've been keeping and breeding fish for 35 years but have recently got very interested in planted tanks. I really like the jungle approach to aquascaping. This is my 75gal tank.

Comments very welcome

J


----------



## Thomas McMillan (18 Oct 2008)

Nice tank, I'm a big fan of the jungle feel too. Any chance of stats? Lighting/substrte/flora/fauna etc.


----------



## johnnypy (18 Oct 2008)

Tank is 75gal. Lit by 4x30w T8s - currently 1x Grolux, 1xDennerle and 2 Arcadia reflectors. I've also recently put in a moonlight LED which is great for watching my Brochis, upside down catfish and Ancistrus come out to feed.  Filtration is by a Rena external filter, large Fluval internal and a small Fluval powering a CO2 reactor. Substrate is mainly plain old quartz gravel but some of the heavy feeding plants are potted in a Dennerle substrate. 

I mix up my own fertilisers using a the 'daily dosing drops' formula. Make these up from dry ingredients from Aquaessentials - I dose very heavily but still reckon it only costs Â£25-35 per year. 25% water change with rain water every week.

Plants at the moment are mainly fast growers which I'm gradually replacing with slower growers. I have a large number of Cryptocoryne wendtii which have turned a very nice mahogany colour in the bright light. Stem plants are Limnophila sessiliflora, Hyg.polysperma, Gymnocoronis spilanthoides, Bacopa and Nesaea plus a few others. Lots of java fern and Ceratopteris as well. I've been especially pleased with my stones covered with Monosolenium and Riccia (held in place with hairnets)

I've planted a few bulbs which are really taking off - Aponogeton crispus and boivinianus and Nymphaea zenkeri, stellata and micrantha. Bit disappointed with an Echinodorus x barthii - you can hardly see it, it seems to have sat and sulked since it was immersed - a few submersed leaves starting which are a good colour so I'll give it a chance.

Fish are mainly small tetras, rasboras and barbs. I put in some Amano shrimp but have only seen them on very rare occasions since then.

John


----------



## Joecoral (18 Oct 2008)

Jungle is certainly the word!
I like it a lot


----------



## aaronnorth (19 Oct 2008)

nice tank, i like the 1st pic


----------

